# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Письмо американского солдата родителям

## Justin

Дорогие мама и папа,


У меня все хорошо, надеюсь у вас тоже. 
Передайте братцу Уолту и братцу Элмеру, что служить в морской пехоте намного лучше чем работать на старика Джонса. Пусть скорее идут на службу, пока тут есть места.
Подьем тут в 6 утра. Сначала было страшно, но мне уже почти нравится вставать так поздно. Скажите Уолту и Элмеру, что перед завтраком тут надо просто заправить койку и навести порядок - не надо кормить скотину, колоть дрова, разжигать огонь, готовить еду.. Почти ничего! Правда парням надо бриться, но для этого есть горячая вода. На завтрак дают много вкусного - сок, каша, яичница с ветчиной - но нет нормальной еды - картошки, мяса.. Но скажите Уолту и Элмеру, что всегда можно сесть между двух городских парней, которые живут на одном кофе. Их и моей порции вполне хватает до обеда. Поэтому городские парни такие слабаки! А еще бывают "марш-броски". Сержант говорит, что это для тренировки. Раз он так считает, то я не возражаю. "Марш-бросок" - это примерно как нам
дома до почтового ящика. После этого городские парни падают со стертыми ногами, и нас везут назад в грузовике. Местность тут неплохая, но слишком ровная..

Сержант - это примерно как учитель в школе, иногда ворчит.. Капитан - директор школы. Майоры и полковники заняты своими делами и нас не
трогают..

Уолт и Элмер умрут со смеху, но я тут лучший стрелок. Не знаю почему - мишени размером почти как мыши, но не бегают, и в отличие от соседских парней не стреляют в ответ. Все что надо сделать - устроиться поудобнее выстрелить! Не надо даже набивать патроны - их привозят в коробках.
Пусть Уолт и Элмер поторопятся, пока никто не знает какая тут халява!

Ваша дочь Джейн

----------


## Sanych

Последнее предложение самое прикольное )))

----------

